# condizionale passato



## europefranc

E' corretto secondo voi affermare che nella seguente frase il condizionale passato (o composto, altro modo più raro di definirlo) esprime un'azione che può avvenire potenzialmente ed è subordinata a una promessa?

Luigi mi ha promesso che mi telefonerebbe   
(questa è la frase errata che ho corretto)
Luigi mi ha promesso che mi avrebbe telefonato.   

Grazie infinite per l'aiuto.


----------



## chlapec

Ciao,
Mi sono permesso di "infiltrarmi" nel "vostro" forum per dare un mio punto di vista sulla questione.
Da quanto ne so, il condizionale passato esprime (tra altre possibilità) il futuro nel passato. A mio parere, in questa frase, il suo uso non è subordinato alla promessa, posto che la frase andrebbe lo stesso se si utilizza qualsiasi altro verbo al passato ("Mi ha detto che mi avrebbe telefonato").

Se il mio commento è troppo ingenuo, dimenticalo


----------



## europefranc

chlapec said:


> Ciao,
> Mi sono permesso di "infiltrarmi" nel "vostro" forum per dare un mio punto di vista sulla questione.
> Da quanto ne so, il condizionale passato esprime (tra altre possibilità) il futuro nel passato. A mio parere, in questa frase, il suo uso non è subordinato alla promessa, posto che la frase andrebbe lo stesso se si utilizza qualsiasi altro verbo al passato ("Mi ha detto che mi avrebbe telefonato").
> 
> Se il mio commento è troppo ingenuo, dimenticalo



Grazie infinite chlapec per l'illuminante idea, quando si studiano le lingue si imparano molte cose che i madrelingua conoscono ma non sanno spiegare


----------



## astoria

Ciao !

proverò a riformulare la domanda sullle frasi da tradurre dal francese all'italiano. 

Mi sembra sia corretto dire:

sapevo che Paolo non avrebbe accettato le condizioni di lavoro
(esprime un  futuro nel passato)

ma se dico :

Sapevo che Paolo non accetterebbe le condizioni di lavoro.

E`corretto ?  Che cosa si intende dire con questa forma che sembra sia usata sia in tedesco che in francese?

E ancora:

L'anno prossimo la scuola comincerebbe  a metà agosto.( questa mi sembra corretta se intesa come notizia non certa )

L'anno prossimo la scuola sarebbe cominciata a metà agosto.
( questa frase mi sembra scorretta ma l'uso del condizionale per me qualche volta è un vero dilemma e se è corretta che senso ha ?)

Vi ringrazio 

ciao ciao 
Astoria


----------



## sabrinita85

astoria said:


> Ciao !
> 
> proverò a riformulare la domanda sullle frasi da tradurre dal francese all'italiano.
> 
> Mi sembra sia corretto dire:
> 
> *1) *sapevo che Paolo non avrebbe accettato le condizioni di lavoro
> (esprime un  futuro nel passato)
> 
> ma se dico :
> 
> *2)* Sapevo che Paolo non accetterebbe le condizioni di lavoro.
> 
> E`corretto ?  Che cosa si intende dire con questa forma che sembra sia usata sia in tedesco che in francese?
> 
> E ancora:
> 
> *3) *L'anno prossimo la scuola comincerebbe  a metà agosto.( questa mi sembra corretta se intesa come notizia non certa )
> 
> *4)* L'anno prossimo la scuola sarebbe cominciata a metà agosto.
> ( questa frase mi sembra scorretta ma l'uso del condizionale per me qualche volta è un vero dilemma e se è corretta che senso ha ?)
> 
> Vi ringrazio
> 
> ciao ciao
> Astoria



*2) *Ovviamente non è corretta. Ma se il primo verbo (So) lo cambiassi al presente, la frase diventerebbe corretta.

*4) *Non è corretta se non continua.
Cioè, se metti:
_L'anno prossimo la scuola sarebbe cominciata a metà agosto, se non fosse che il preside ha deciso di rimandare l'apertura di un mese_. La frase è ok.

Per rendere corretta la frase che hai scritto tu, al posto di "l'anno prossimo" dovresti mettere "l'anno scorso", oppure "quest'anno".


----------



## Necsus

_Sapevo che Paolo non accetterebbe le condizioni di lavoro_: francamente non mi sembra corretta. Le possibilità di concordanza con l'indicativo imperfetto sono: indicativo imperfetto per la contemporaneità, condizionale passato per la posteriorità, e trapassato prossimo o passato remoto per l'anteriorità. Tra i tempi passati potrebbe reggere con il passato prossimo: _ho saputo che non accetterebbe_, dando per presunta l'informazione.
_L'anno prossimo la scuola sarebbe cominciata a metà agosto_: sarebbe corretta con l'anno _successivo_, che può essere riferito al passato, ma _prossimo_ s'intende rispetto a presente.

Oops...


----------



## Tristano

Allora, è giusto o no...

Paolo mi ha detto che avrebbe accettato le condizioni di lavoro.

e

Paolo mi aveva detto che avrebbe accettato le condizioni di lavoro.

Grazie

Tristano


----------



## Necsus

Tristano said:


> Allora, è giusto o no...
> 
> Paolo mi ha detto che avrebbe accettato le condizioni di lavoro.
> 
> e
> 
> Paolo mi aveva detto che avrebbe accettato le condizioni di lavoro.
> 
> Grazie
> 
> Tristano


Giustissimo. Il condizionale passato nella dipendente esprime la posteriorità rispetto a passato prossimo, trapassato prossimo, (trapassato remoto,) imperfetto e passato remoto, quindi:
Paolo mi ha detto/aveva detto/(ebbe detto/)diceva/disse che avrebbe accettato.


----------



## giovannino

Secondo me c'è una sfumatura che differenzia l'uso del passato prossimo da quello del trapassato prossimo in frasi come quella di Tristano. Col passato prossimo mi limito a riferire quello che Paolo mi ha detto. Il trapassato prossimo, invece, dà l'idea che Paolo non abbia accettato le condizioni di lavoro:

Paolo mi aveva detto che avrebbe accettato le condizioni di lavoro (ma poi ha cambiato idea)


----------



## Tristano

giovannino said:


> Secondo me c'è una sfumatura che differenzia l'uso del passato prossimo da quello del trapassato prossimo in frasi come quella di Tristano. Col passato prossimo mi limito a riferire quello che Paolo mi ha detto. Il trapassato prossimo, invece, dà l'idea che Paolo non abbia accettato le condizioni di lavoro:
> 
> Paolo mi aveva detto che avrebbe accettato le condizioni di lavoro (ma poi ha cambiato idea)



Grazie, Necsus e Giovanino.

Giovanino, capisco quello che hia spiegato qui sopra.

Tristano


----------



## ANGELİCA

"il libro avrebbe dovuto essere letto da John" per l'oggetto singolare.
Ma  per quello plurale, facciamo cosı'??= İ libri avrebbe dovuto essere *letti *da John.Grazieee


----------



## Wewi

I libri *avrebbero* (si accorda con il plurale del nome) dovuto essere *letti* (si accorda con il genere e il numero del nome) da John.


----------



## laurentius87

Wewi said:


> I libri *avrebbero* (si accorda con il plurale del nome) dovuto essere *letti* (si accorda con il genere e il numero del nome) da John.



Come ausiliare meglio _essere_, no?


----------



## Wewi

In effetti ci avevo pensato anch'io...però non suona male? "I libri sarebbero dovuti essere letti" è orribile, no?


----------



## o-nami

Non so se è più corretto "essere" o "avere". Ma di sicuro non ho mai sentito nessuno che dicesse _i libri sarebbero dovuti essere letti_...


----------



## Wewi

o-nami said:


> Non so se è più corretto "essere" o "avere". Ma di sicuro non ho mai sentito nessuno che dicesse _i libri sarebbero dovuti essere letti_...


 
Appunto...!


----------



## laurentius87

_I libri si sarebbero dovuti leggere_ sicuramente è più facile da sentire.


----------



## Wewi

Sì ok, sicuramente in questo modo suona molto meglio.
Però John dove lo metti?? La frase originale è: il libro avrebbe dovuto essere letto da John. Come la rendi al plurale con l'ausiliare "essere"?


----------



## laurentius87

Wewi said:


> Sì ok, sicuramente in questo modo suona molto meglio.
> Però John dove lo metti?? La frase originale è: il libro avrebbe dovuto essere letto da John. Come la rendi al plurale con l'ausiliare "essere"?



Già, _I libri avrebbero dovuti essere letti da John _è la traduzione più fedele e scorrevole.

Un'alternativa, che però porta un'ambiguità di senso, è
_I libri dovrebbero essere stati letti da John_


----------



## Wewi

Tralaltro hai notato che se usiamo l'ausiliare "essere" per la versione singolare non suona così male? "Il libro sarebbe dovuto essere letto da John" non è proprio orribile..o magari è il mio cervello che sta fondendo! 
Comunque penso che anche "i libri dovrebbero essere stati letti da John" possa andare bene...più che altro non c'è una versione che suoni bene alle mie orecchie!


----------



## ANGELİCA

Allora che cosa e' la risposta giusta?


----------



## Trentaduesima

ANGELİCA said:


> Allora che cosa e' qual è la risposta giusta?



Io cambierei la frase in:

"John avrebbe dovuto leggere i libri."

In alternativa quella che preferisco è la prima costruzione fatta da Wewi:

"I libri *avrebbero* (si accorda con il plurale del nome) dovuto essere *letti* (si accorda con il genere e il numero del nome) da John."


----------



## phiona

*Qual è*
Senza apostrofo.
Ciao


----------



## Anaiss

Questa domanda mi ha messo seriamente in crisi! 
forse quello che ho trovato può essere d'aiuto per tutti:  

_dal sito dell'Accademia della Crusca_

"*testo tratto da V. Della Valle - G. Patota, Il salvaitaliano,  Milano, Sperling&Kupfer, 2000, p. 194 e seguenti.*

*Ausiliare con i verbi servili*​ Per quel che riguarda l'uso degli ausiliari coi verbi servili, si  tratta di una questione un po' intricata, ma risolvibile nella prassi  seguendo poche regole:
1) Se si sceglie l'ausiliare del verbo retto  dal servile, non si sbaglia mai: es. "Ha dovuto mangiare" (come "ha  mangiato"); "è dovuto partire" (come "è partito"). 

2) Se il verbo  che segue il servile è intransitivo, si può usare sia "essere" che  "avere": es. "è dovuto uscire" o "ha dovuto uscire".

3) Se l'infinito  ha con sé un pronome atono (mi, si, ti, ci, vi) bisogna usare "essere"  se il pronome è prima dell'infinito (es. "non si è voluto alzare"),  "avere" se il pronome è dopo l'infinito (es. "non ha voluto alzarsi").

4)  Se il servile è seguito dal verbo "essere", l'ausiliare sarà sempre  "avere": es. "ha dovuto essere forte", "ha voluto essere il primo"."


----------



## falco1962

phiona said:


> *Qual è*
> Senza apostrofo.
> Ciao


 
scusa, perché senza apostrofo ?


----------



## laurentius87

falco1962 said:


> scusa, perché senza apostrofo ?



Perché si tratta di apocope (visibile anche in "qual buon vento?") en on di elisione:

http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=3779&ctg_id=44

--

@Anaiss: grazie! quindi la forma corretta è

*I libri avrebbero dovuto essere letti da John.* 

Naturalmente non è facilissimo che un italiano pronunci questa frase, visto che il passivo è poco usato all'orale e soprattutto in casi così complessi.


----------



## Wewi

@Anaiss: grazie! quindi la forma corretta è

*I libri avrebbero dovuti essere letti da John.* 

Naturalmente non è facilissimo che un italiano pronunci questa frase, visto che il passivo è poco usato all'orale e soprattutto in casi così complessi.[/QUOTE]

Ma quindi anche il modale "dovere" si accorda con il genere e il numero del soggetto? A me suonava meglio "avrebbero dovut*o*"...chissà perchè, buh!   Si impara sempre qualcosa di nuovo!!


----------



## laurentius87

Wewi said:


> @Anaiss: grazie! quindi la forma corretta è
> 
> *I libri avrebbero dovuto essere letti da John.*
> 
> Naturalmente non è facilissimo che un italiano pronunci questa frase, visto che il passivo è poco usato all'orale e soprattutto in casi così complessi.


 
Ma quindi anche il modale "dovere" si accorda con il genere e il numero del soggetto? A me suonava meglio "avrebbero dovut*o*"...chissà perchè, buh!   Si impara sempre qualcosa di nuovo!! [/QUOTE]

Scusami: ho sbagliato io!

La frase corretta è* I libri avrebbero dovuto essere letti da John.*


----------



## Wewi

laurentius87 said:


> Ma quindi anche il modale "dovere" si accorda con il genere e il numero del soggetto? A me suonava meglio "avrebbero dovut*o*"...chissà perchè, buh!  Si impara sempre qualcosa di nuovo!!


 
Scusami: ho sbagliato io!

La frase corretta è* I libri avrebbero dovuto essere letti da John.* [/QUOTE]


Ahahah Certo che fra me e te non so chi si salva!!   Con questo topic abbiamo perso un bel pò di neuroni!!!


----------



## falco1962

laurentius87 said:


> Perché si tratta di apocope (visibile anche in "qual buon vento?") en on di elisione:
> 
> http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=3779&ctg_id=44


 
Grazie Laurentius  ...si impara sempre qualcosa di nuovo


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Il fatto che "qualcosa suoni male"—nel campo del linguaggio—non prova che si tratti di un errore né costituisce un alibi per evitarlo. Spesso suona male perché ci è capitato raramente di sentirlo suonare, molto semplicemente. "Siamo dovuti partire prima" non suona poi tanto male neppure a chi, come me, in un momento di rilassamento dell'autocontrollo, direbbe "Abbiamo dovuto partire prima". La regola dell'uso dell'ausialiare ESSERE coi verbi intransitivi (anche in presenza di un verbo "servile": potere, dovere, volere) è una regola ragionevole, così come mi sembra sacrosanto l'uso di ESSERE come ausiliare di ESSERE—che questo ci suoni bene o non ci suoni affatto.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Il fatto che "qualcosa suoni male"—nel campo del linguaggio—non prova che si tratti di un errore né costituisce un alibi per evitarlo. Spesso suona male perché ci è capitato raramente di sentirlo suonare, molto semplicemente.


Sacrosanto.
In un mondo dove sempre meno persone sono in grado di parlare correttamente la loro lingua madre si è arrivati al paradosso che le espressioni corrette "suonano male" per il fatto che la maggior parte delle persone non è abituata a sentirle o non le conosce neppure!


----------

